
An orienteering pioneer has passed away - app4soft
https://orienteering.sport/an-orienteering-pioneer-has-passed-away/
======
app4soft
_TL;DR:_ The Norwegian orienteer _Kjell Staxrud_ , the founder of the
pictorial control description, has passed away aged 94. In recognition of his
ground-breaking work within IOF, _Kjell Staxrud_ was one of the first to be
awarded the Silver Pin of Honour, in 1981.

> _It was at the 8th IOF congress in 1975 that he took over the chairmanship
> of the IOF Technical Committee. In 1976 he presented the first draft of
> pictorial control descriptions_ [0] _with their distinctive symbols. In the
> period that followed, the control description symbols were developed further
> by the Technical Committee, and they were finalised and approved for use in
> 1978._

> _This was a great step forward for fair international competition, enabling
> orienteering to leave behind the hassle of often wrong or misleading
> translations for the description of controls._

Users of «Orienteering Mappers Int.» (Facebook group) working on digitazing
original _IOF Control Descriptions_ specification document as published in
1979.

[0] [https://orienteering.sport/iof/resources/control-
description...](https://orienteering.sport/iof/resources/control-
descriptions/)

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/485564718218028?view=permali...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/485564718218028?view=permalink&id=2381015242006290)

~~~
app4soft
For me personally, as for initial contributor of _«Course Design»_ [0] symbol
set for _OpenOrienteering Mapper_ [1] app, this news especially sad.

[0]
[https://github.com/OpenOrienteering/mapper/issues/718](https://github.com/OpenOrienteering/mapper/issues/718)

[1]
[https://www.openorienteering.org/apps/mapper](https://www.openorienteering.org/apps/mapper)

